# How long does finish kare 1000 last ?



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

Could some one tell me how the durability of FK1000 compares to collinite 476 please ?
thank you.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Ive not used it, but from what I've read, its very durable!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I have had a couple of coats on the car since about mid November and it was still holding up well until I put another coat on last weekend.

I reckon it is extremely durable and I don't think 3 months would be any problem even at this time of year.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I detailed my Audi here on 25th Sept with 2 coats of FK1000 over a well prepared base, and since then it has only had a couple of hits of QD several months ago (FK425), 2 panels topped with Red Mist to try out, and one hit in October with Z-8. It lives outside 24/7 and has been snowed on, had loads of wet weather, sub-zero temps and tons of road salt etc.

It is still holding up VERY well, and beads almost like day 1. Even when it has 2 weeks worth of road grime on it there is still superb beading. The car is clearly well protected when you look at the water sheeting behaviour and the way the car releases its dirt with just a rinse of water :thumb:

Thats now 4 months and shows no signs of being even close to fading, unless it will be suddenly all disappearing very suddenly. I would suggest this has durability on a par with 476 in MY situation, as I used that last winter on the same car in LESS severe weather IMHO, and regularly added additional protection to that throughout the winter.

I do think there are loads of factors that impact individual experiences though:

1. conditions when applied
2. prep done
3. weather conditions
4. shampoo and general wash routine

I can honestly say that FOR ME this product has outperformed 476 for a few reasons:

1. MUCH MUCH easier to use
2. layered in 20 mins
3. gives up dirt noticeably easier than almost anything I have used before, and certainly than 476
4. cheaper per g than 476 by a decent margin as well (although 476 isnt exactly expensive )

HTH


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry for the hijack but I am wondering what are the UV properties like on the FK1000? I am looking something that is durable but offers good UV blocking and is cheaper than Z2/ZFX (which FK1000 is).


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

ahaydock fk100p should have excellent UV blocking properties.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Sorry for the hijack but I am wondering what are the UV properties like on the FK1000? I am looking something that is durable but offers good UV blocking and is cheaper than Z2/ZFX (which FK1000 is).


Heavy duty resistance apparently:

http://www.fk1usa.com/products-consumer.htm


----------



## POPPAJ (Mar 1, 2008)

I use both and with multiple coats they both get me through a Michigan winter. Can't say ones better than the other as their still performing well in the spring.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Sorry for the hijack but I am wondering what are the UV properties like on the FK1000? I am looking something that is durable but offers good UV blocking and is cheaper than Z2/ZFX (which FK1000 is).


i'll give you a sample if you want to try mate?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> 1. MUCH MUCH easier to use
> 2. layered in 20 mins
> 3. gives up dirt noticeably easier than almost anything I have used before, and certainly than 476
> 4. cheaper per g than 476 by a decent margin as well (although 476 isnt exactly expensive )


5. It leaves a nice, solid, shiny finish

I've had my FK1000P on the car since the start of the month and my drive to work goes through mud, water, and generally dirty roads and the car still beads the water and sheets it off amazingly well even covered in grime. It also seems to shine from underneath the dirt!

Highly recommend it for the points mentioned above. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Working very well for me, great on wheels. Only downside for me is it stains trim, but you can not have everything in a single product.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Working very well for me, great on wheels. *Only downside for me is it stains trim*, but you can not have everything in a single product.


Now thats going to be hard to remove. Especially if it has a textured finish.

Gordon.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

One thing that has astounded me with Finish Kare 1000P (and BigPikle alluded to this, too) is how easily the finish cleans itself up. I park on a busy main road and my white car get filthy - a simple spray down with clean water and the finish is great with stunning beading.

Sure, I can get that from Collinite 476S too but I would be seeing some black dots adhering and the beading would be starting to fade and elongate. I have FK 1000P and Collinite 476S side by side on my roof now, but it is a little too early to see any differences as yet.

Finish Kare 1000P is quite simply a stunning product and one which has wowwed me as much as Collinite did when I first tried it ... and I've tried a LOT of products.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Well some is on its way to me and I have a friends new Merc CLS Coupe in Dark Silver to Detail in the next few weeks, so I am thinking FK100P and 2x coats of it as the LSP


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

^ one coat is good .. two coats and it starts to look like you have another coat of clear on there ... or in my case (with a single stage car) a coat of clear LOL. I hope you enjoy it ... I think it's awesome! Don't worry if you don't appear to get much transfer from the product to pad - it is hard and comes out quite unwillingly, but a little goes a long long way.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Paul - I hear it is easy to work with though?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - thin coat and leave it 20+ mins and its THE easiest ever to buff. Can apply layer 2 as soon as you buff it, as long as it was 20+ mins before you buffed it


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

OK cool - looking forward to trying this.

I've been told CG EZ Creme Glaze will work well underneath? Does anyone else have experience of this? Do we think durability will be reduced?


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have tried 1000P over the top of their 303 Foam Pad Glaze and 2180 Poly Sealant. Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze is an acrylic glaze and as such, I can't see a problem with bonding or affected durability. It is, afterall, a sealant; just in hard paste form.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm pleased with mine so far, I put it over autobalm (sin of all sins!). But could I use it over Megs DC2 or Blackfire Gloss Enhancing polish, which of those would be best? I'm guessing Blackfire because the Megs will be too oily?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont put it over really oily stuff - I heard RMG was a sludgy nightmare 

Dont have DC2 but if its like Megs #7 then avoid


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

How bad is the staining on plastic trim and how hard is it to remove? Do I need to mask these sections off?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Beeste said:


> How bad is the staining on plastic trim and how hard is it to remove? Do I need to mask these sections off?


It didn't stain any of the plastic trim on my car. :thumb:


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, would I be able to use FK1000 after polishing using Autoglym SRP . Thanks.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cymro said:


> Hi, would I be able to use FK1000 after polishing using Autoglym SRP . Thanks.


yes - perfect :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there any benefit to more than 2 layers of this stuff?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Is there any benefit to more than 2 layers of this stuff?


Personally I am going to say no.
Two layer it seams like a nice think clear coat. But I normally try and top it off with the Pink wax.
Thats a fantastic finish. It seams to grow over the first couple of days. But on the down side does not seam to have the same durability. But might give it a hit the next time with red mist, now I have it. See what difference that makes.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Is there any benefit to more than 2 layers of this stuff?





caledonia said:


> Personally I am going to say no.
> Two layer it seams like a nice think clear coat. But I normally try and top it off with the Pink wax.
> Thats a fantastic finish. It seams to grow over the first couple of days. But on the down side does not seam to have the same durability. But might give it a hit the next time with red mist, now I have it. See what difference that makes.


I'm inclined to agree with Gordon, but you never know. Its pretty 'solventy' like Colli, so must be removing a bit of the previous layer I'm sure. Would be good to try and test it, but as 2 layers is doing superb 4+ months later for me, I think you'd need the patience of a saint to test 2 vs 3 layer s

Pink Wax is lovely, with a deeper and wetter look, but is acknowledged NOT to have the same drability, and has looser looking beading. Almost as easy to use (I found it didnt buff quite so easy - bit still very easy) so makes a great final topper if ultimate looks is the aim.

I did a quick review of PW here


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

My two coats of it is still going strong after 5 weeks of pretty bad dirt and weather.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have my FK1000P guys, but not used it yet.

Is it best to apply to the whole car, then buff... or one section at a time? What's the best time to leave before buffing off?

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> I have my FK1000P guys, but not used it yet.
> 
> Is it best to apply to the whole car, then buff... or one section at a time? What's the best time to leave before buffing off?
> 
> ...


I tend to apply it to the whole car panel by panel and then once I've finished applying it the first bit has had 15 minutes to cure and can be buffed off. :thumb:

If anyone ever doubted FK1000P they had a chance to see it in action at the meet today. Quite a few people asked me what LSP was on my car as it was being washed and the bonnet was sheeting the water straight off and leaving it mostly dry!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

l do the entire car, leave for 20+ mins and its the easiest thing to buff off ever 

Leave it longer and it gets even easier :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> l do the entire car, leave for 20+ mins and its the easiest thing to buff off ever
> 
> Leave it longer and it gets even easier :thumb:


I'll try that next time, I'll apply it before I start on the wheels and tyres, should give me enough time. :thumb:

I've got my Dodo Juice panel pots to try now though. Even though I've lost my previous two


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers guys. :thumb:

Lloyd, i bet your bought more tins at the meet didn't you! lol.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Cheers guys. :thumb:
> 
> Lloyd, i bet your bought more tins at the meet didn't you! lol.


Nope, I did get some more Dodo panel pots though!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Nope, I did get some more Dodo panel pots though!


Sweet, which ones pal?

SN, LF?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Sweet, which ones pal?
> 
> SN, LF?


I originally had Light Fantastic and Diamond White, but I've lost those so today I bought Purple Haze and Rainforest Rub. I bought the colour charged ones so I could see them going onto my car a little easier, the white ones were impossible to see when applying them to my car!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> I originally had Light Fantastic and Diamond White, but I've lost those so today I bought Purple Haze and Rainforest Rub. I bought the colour charged ones so I could see them going onto my car a little easier, the white ones were impossible to see when applying them to my car!


I bet, let us know what you think of the Purple Haze as i was always tempted to buy it 

p.s. i managed to get some Jelly Bean air fresheners, lol.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have not used 476 but 1000p is great. I have it on my fiance's Accord, it is holding up great I applied it in Oct. I wash the car with ONR and have used OCW twice.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

cymro said:


> Hi, would I be able to use FK1000 after polishing using Autoglym SRP . Thanks.


Did this at the weekend on my wife's car and the result is amazing. The car is midnight blue but it truly looks warm for such a cold colour.

Amazing finish and I love how it looks. Also seen a few people having a good look at it.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> l do the entire car, leave for 20+ mins and its the easiest thing to buff off ever
> 
> Leave it longer and it gets even easier :thumb:


Totally agree with this. Have used #915 in the past and compared to this FK1000P is an amazing product.:argie:


----------

